# RIP Murphy (non-GSD)



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Murphy
1997-2009

Our Norwegian Forest Cat, Murphy, passed away this evening. She had been suffering various illnesses, mostly related to age, and has been declining since our move. Over the past week, she slowly lost the ability to walk and keep herself clean, could no longer make it to the litterbox, and eventually began to hide, so we made the difficult decision to put her to sleep.

Our county permits burial at home, so she has been laid to rest close to the wood line on the field behind the house, between the wildflowers.

This is the cat who'd sleep on my head at night, and she will be missed as my little furry headwarmer.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about Murphy's passing, Chris. She was a beautiful kitty.

R.I.P. gorgeous Murphy.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh My Gosh I am so sorry that you lost her - She was quite a beautiful creature indeed.... I am sure that you will miss her horribly as we always miss our sweeties that pass before us...... 
I think that it's nice that you could have her grave near to you and covered in flowers......Animals are such a special gift that they give to us each and all.....their hearts , their sweet ways. It surely makes my life worth living........... 

I am so sorry for you all......


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Chris, my sincere regrets to DH and you. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

what a beautiful cat, im so sorry for your loss RIP Murphy


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry.







What a beautiful girl she was! That wise little face, and that beautiful coat. It sounds as though you gave her a wonderful life, and loved her so much. She was lucky to be with you, and you were lucky to have her. You made the decision that was best for her, and I bet she is grateful and looking down on you thinking about how she can't wait to meet you at the bridge to be your kitty-earmuffs again. I'll be praying for peace for you and your family, I know how much you all must be hurting. 

R.I.P. baby kitty. 

P.S. My senior kitty sleeps right on my head, too, so I really, really feel for you.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Murphy


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a beautiful cat.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Chris, I am so sorry. What a gorgeous girl and I know she will be missed terribly. There's just nothing quite as wonderful as having a kitty wrapped around your head at night...

Run free and healthy, beautiful Murphy...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.She was a beauty.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Murphy.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss. She was really pretty. 
I know I sure still miss my Kitty. Run free now Murphy


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!
Rest in Peace Murphy


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful sweet girl.

RIP Murphy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!







Rest in peace Murphy!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Chris! I was so hoping it would not be your sweet Murphy when i read the headline. I am so very deeply sorry for your loss. She had the best life with you, spoiled and loved and right at the center of things in the family. Prayers going out for you, DH and the furbuddies at this time. Rest sweet, dear Murphy.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Murphy.









Sincere condolence on the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry...

Tanya


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Murphy. What wonderful forever memories you have to keep.

Run young and free again, Murphy


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Such a beautiful kitty. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

What a pretty kitty. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Chris I am so sorry to hear this. I have not looked in this section much and missed some very important posts this weeks. I know you loved Murphy to pieces and she will be greatly missed by you.


----------

